# looking to purchase a 2003 M3 from private party and have a few ???



## studlee (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm looking into purchasing a my2003 m3 from a private party. The car is financed through bmw and i'm going to be purchasing the car cash. how would i go about this transaction?

I will let everyone know once i get it...=) i can't wait.


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

You need to make sure the seller pays off the loan when you deliver payment. If not, BMW will continue to hold a lien over that car. I'm sure you and the seller can contact BMW and ask how to go about that.


----------



## blacksi (Mar 24, 2004)

Um, if you pay cash you need to get the title. No title=you don't own the car.


----------

